# Date of this DC Rock Creek bottle?



## terrapin05 (Feb 22, 2013)

Living in Maryland I've found many nice Rock Creek bottles, but mostly generic soda size.  But this is the only one like this so was wondering if it's a little older.  It's a 25 oz bottle, it says on bottom 1 pint, 9 oz.  Also says on bottom Min. Contents 1 pint, 9 oz, Trade Mark Registered, then other side on bottom says Rock Creek Ginger Ale Co., Washington DC.

 Also, what are the common values for Rock Creek generic sodas?  Ebay and places don't show much.  There's a green Rock Creek bottle with red ACL that is a great color piece.  Even with wear from the river it's a unique looking bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 22, 2013)

tp05 ~

 Welcome to the forum.

 This website will give you some helpful information but not values ...

 http://www.chosi.org/bottles/rockcreek/rockcreek.htm

 SPB


----------



## terrapin05 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks.  Was just wondering.  I am a collector and not much of a re-saler except for surplus things I have more than a couple of.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't know about that site. Thanks for the heads up. The only Rock Creek item I own is an older letterhead, but I see items from the brand in my travels.


----------

